# Help me



## Waterdash

Hey, I've been trying to teach myself several phrases in Tagalog, and I was wondering how you would say "Help me!" in the language (as a command).

My guess: Tulungan ako!


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)

You could say "tulungan mo _nga_ ako!". NGA in here stresses urgency.

In the event of grave danger "saklolo!" would be appropriate.


----------



## Waterdash

Oh, ok. Why do you add the word *mo* though?


----------



## niernier

The *mo *is the addressee of the command.

There are only two addressee ( If I am not mistaken )
The singular you(mo) and the plural you(niyo)

Tulungan *mo *ako. <- *You *help me
Tulungan *niyo *ako. <- *You(Plural)* help me

That's the basic phrase. To make it full and natural, we add enclitic particles. They are optional but they put emphasis to certain elements in the statement. They are used to soften the command, make it polite, or to make it harsh as if you are in dire need.

Tulungan mo *nga *ako. <-To me it sounds rude, it is not polite. It sounds so "bossy" or depending on your voice it also stresses urgency.
Tulungan mo *naman *ako. <-You are being humble as if you are asking kindness from someone to help you. I recommend this one.
Tulungan mo *po *ako. <- po is the politeness particle, you can put it together with naman and say, _Tulungan mo *naman po* ako_.

Or without the other words, *Tulong!* is an expression just the same as *Help!* in English.

As what jhia said, if you are in grave danger, *Saklolo*! is the word for asking help.

For example:
Saklolo!May kumuha ng wallet ko!
Help!Somebody took my wallet!


----------



## Waterdash

Thank you jhia and niernier for your help.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Speaking of saklolo. I just discovered something curious.  It comes from the Spanish word ''socorro'' which also means help.  In Tagalog there are many Spanish words that are modified/butchered in terms of pronunciation.  Probably, it has something to do with the fact that the Tagalogs misheard the Spaniards and adopted their hearing for the authentic word.

Other examples:
soldado - sundalo
reventador - labintador
cohetes - kwitis
jabon - sabon
vestido - vestida
contrato - contrata
etc...


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> Tulungan mo *po *ako. <- po is the politeness particle, you can put it together with naman
> and say, _Tulungan mo *naman po* ako_.



This isn't correct.
If you say it that way, you're not being polite but being ironic, humorous, because "mo" implies no respect, and "po" does...

So if you really want to say it with respect, you use "niyo" (nyo , n'yo)
Tulungan niyo (naman) po ako.
or Tulungan po (naman) ninyo ako.

Note : "You" with respect isn't translated with "mo" but "niyo".
In old honorific Tagalog, you can also use "nila" which means them.
But it is rarely used.


----------



## Waterdash

Interesting. But why do you say *niyo* when it comes before *po* and *ninyo* when it is placed after it (or is that just a typo)? If it's not a typo, is it similar to what they do in Spanish with certain pronouns?


----------



## niernier

Waterdash said:


> Interesting. But why do you say *niyo* when it comes before *po* and *ninyo* when it is placed after it (or is that just a typo)? If it's not a typo, is it similar to what they do in Spanish with certain pronouns?



Wow, you really do got a keen eye! Didn't even notice that before. What you said is true.
niyo and ninyo are just the same. We tend to say niyo because it is easier to say without the 'n'. But after 'po', it just sounds awkward without the 'n' so we say po ninyo.

Tulungan *niyo po *ako*.*
Tulungan *po ninyo* ako.


----------



## Waterdash

Thank you guys! Haha, I think I have ultimately grasped how to say help! in numerous ways.


----------



## mataripis

Waterdash said:


> Hey, I've been trying to teach myself several phrases in Tagalog, and I was wondering how you would say "Help me!" in the language (as a command).
> 
> My guess: Tulungan ako!


( Tulungan mo ako),  Pls. help me= Tulungan mo naman ako.


----------

